# How much would you sell your body for?



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm on an entirely different page that all of you. I was just saying the bare minimum I'd ask. Everybody else is saying, "Oh, he has the money, so I'll ask a _gazillion_ dollars." 

Also, why can't you respect yourself for providing a service for a charge? You aren't selling your body. You're selling a service that is performed by it. Most people call that a JOB.

:tongue:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Dalton said:


> I'm on an entirely different page that all of you. I was just saying the bare minimum I'd ask. Everybody else is saying, "Oh, he has the money, so I'll ask a _gazillion_ dollars."
> 
> Also, why can't you respect yourself for providing a service for a charge? You aren't selling your body. You're selling a service that is performed by it. Most people call that a JOB.
> 
> :tongue:


I got offered money for a lap dance at a club by the best man of some bachelor party. I've known strippers and never given much thought to what they do for a living. Just saw it as a job. I wasn't expecting how shitty I'd feel about someone even asking that. Random guys cat calling for sex never bothered me. Being offered money for a lap dance REALLY bothered me. I could've laughed it off it hadn't been a serious offer. Rationally, it doesn't make sense. It should just be a job like friends have done. In reality, that didn't feel like being offered just a job. I felt disrespected. And no, I didn't give the groom or any members of his party a lap dance.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Dalton said:


> I'm on an entirely different page that all of you. I was just saying the bare minimum I'd ask. Everybody else is saying, "Oh, he has the money, so I'll ask a _gazillion_ dollars."
> 
> Also, why can't you respect yourself for providing a service for a charge? You aren't selling your body. You're selling a service that is performed by it. Most people call that a JOB.
> 
> :tongue:


For me 20k is the bare minimum. That is the price I'm placing on my self esteem lol. Because I can get sex any time, and because I'm not desperate for money. So I wouldn't bother degrading myself and having to go through the trauma of being basically raped unless I got a payoff that I felt was worth it.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

devoid said:


> For me 20k is the bare minimum. That is the price I'm placing on my self esteem lol. Because I can get sex any time, and because I'm not desperate for money. So I wouldn't bother degrading myself and having to go through the trauma of being basically raped unless I got a payoff that I felt was worth it.


If we're putting the question in terms of "get raped, or get raped and paid," money can never make rape acceptable.
I change my answer from $500 to $*∞*.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Dalton said:


> If we're putting the question in terms of "get raped, or get raped and paid," money can never make rape acceptable.
> I change my answer from $500 to $*∞*.


What did you think "paid sex with someone you don't want to have sex with" meant? xD They're not exactly going to spend 20 minutes on foreplay.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

devoid said:


> What did you think "paid sex with someone you don't want to have sex with" meant? xD They're not exactly going to spend 20 minutes on foreplay.


Well I thought that I just didn't want to have sex. I didn't think that I really _really_ _REALLY *REALLY *__*REALLY*_ would absolutely not never ever do it, and would actually _hate_ to do it, with whomever is in question.

I'll blame my confusion on you. This is the Sex forum. Be more explicit! :laughing: :tongue:


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

They could give me 100 million dollars. But if they kill pandas, there's no way I'm sleeping with them. If it was just humans, arrangements could be made.


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

devoid said:


> What did you think "paid sex with someone you don't want to have sex with" meant? xD They're not exactly going to spend 20 minutes on foreplay.


I would think that the willingness of a guy to pay for sex means shows him almost by definition, somebody you wouldn't want to sleep with.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Truthfully speaking, I don't think I would ever do it. Just the thought of someone having the audacity to ask me that pisses me off. Rationally though, I feel like it shouldn't matter. I wonder if I feel this way because so much of a woman's value is tied to her virtue? Do as many men (that aren't religious) feel this way? This makes me want to say I'd do it for 5 bucks because I don't like the thought of being controlled by societal norms....:dry:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Dalton said:


> Well I thought that I just didn't want to have sex. I didn't think that I really _really_ _REALLY *REALLY *__*REALLY*_ would absolutely not never ever do it, and would actually _hate_ to do it, with whomever is in question.
> 
> I'll blame my confusion on you. This is the Sex forum. Be more explicit! :laughing: :tongue:


Re-read the OP. xD I was pretty explicit about why you really don't want to have sex with this person. It might not be violent rape, but it is by definition kind of rape when someone has sex with you and you don't want it. The idea is "bend over, shut up and take it", or in your case more like "close your eyes, stick it in and don't stop until I tell you to." Your ideas of prostitution seem to be a bit odd.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

devoid said:


> Re-read the OP. xD I was pretty explicit about why you really don't want to have sex with this person. It might not be violent rape, but it is by definition kind of rape when someone has sex with you and you don't want it. The idea is "bend over, shut up and take it", or in your case more like "close your eyes, stick it in and don't stop until I tell you to." Your ideas of prostitution seem to be a bit odd.


I was thinking prostitution in the sense of having the right to refuse abominable "clients".


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Dalton said:


> I was thinking prostitution in the sense of having the right to refuse abominable "clients".


From the original post:



> You don't want to have sex with this person for whatever reason (maybe they're really hideous, a vehement racist, own a company that kills pandas, smell terrible, etc.)


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought that you were asking how much it would take to change my mind about accepting the client. Regardless, this is my last post to discuss semantics.


----------



## aeralin (Jul 11, 2014)

Assuming I was single and in need of money. I would probably say 500-1,000 dollars an hour. Depending on kinks etc.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

The problem for me is if I found someone repulsive I COULDN'T do if for any amount of money. Well, I guess I could take a boner pill along with some booze. But, I'm talking $100K+. That would get my business aspirations started.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Dalton said:


> Assuming I wouldn't enjoy the sex, and making this judgment quickly and without a solid grip on the proposition, I'd probably charge no less than $500 for an entire night.


_*puts hand over mouth. gives a startled intake of breath*_


Dalton... don't you understand the _art_ of negotiation? 



at least get it up into the thousands, and have your bills covered for a bit. no reason to sell yourself short, .


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Donovan said:


> _*puts hand over mouth. gives a startled intake of breath*_
> 
> 
> Dalton... don't you understand the _art_ of negotiation?
> ...


Yeah, I was really surprised how many people said $1000 or less rofl. This thread is making me wonder why prostitution is illegal when so many reasonable looking young people are valuing themselves at $100-500 a night. xD


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

It's actually an interesting question for me assuming worst sex possible, my first thought is I wouldn't do it for money, then I think I would to save a life, and enough money could save a lot of people, it probably depends on the context for me.
I guess it comes down to the meaning you put on sex and how much you value the money.

p.s. hi everyone! first post in 18 months, I might stick around for a bit more who knows.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm almost sad to sell myself so short but the very *least *amount I could be offered that I'd accept would probably be 10K. I could maintain a comfortable life easy with an extra 10K in my bank.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Nirel said:


> It's actually an interesting question for me assuming worst sex possible, my first thought is I wouldn't do it for money, then I think I would to save a life, and enough money could save a lot of people, it probably depends on the context for me.
> I guess it comes down to the meaning you put on sex and how much you value the money.
> 
> p.s. hi everyone! first post in 18 months, I might stick around for a bit more who knows.


Haha fair point. All of those people who said "I wouldn't devalue myself!" could have saved a thousand starving children. Or puppies. I love how things like that work.

Also, welcome back!


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

devoid said:


> Haha fair point. All of those people who said "I wouldn't devalue myself!" could have saved a thousand starving children. Or puppies. I love how things like that work.


That's the only reason I could see myself doing something like that for, demanding an extremely high "price" (as close to a million as I can get) and donate a huge part of it to the people that this man is making suffer or to close down his establishment. But this is all theoretical and I don't know whether I'd actually follow through with something like that, it feels extremely demeaning and morally reprehensible, unless it was simply a matter of seducing the wrong person and realize he isn't a good person, although if it could help save my loved ones/other people and it was for an extremely good cause, I'd just close my eyes and think of England (though both me and this person should be single and they'd have to be clean/disease free, trustworthy, respectful and absolutely not forceful).


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

devoid said:


> Re-read the OP. xD I was pretty explicit about why you really don't want to have sex with this person. It might not be violent rape, but it is by definition kind of rape when someone has sex with you and you don't want it. The idea is "bend over, shut up and take it", or in your case more like "close your eyes, stick it in and don't stop until I tell you to." Your ideas of prostitution seem to be a bit odd.


Absolutely not. There is no correlation between rape and prostitution in its literal sense. Sex is a sort of exchange. You're giving someone pleasure/intimacy/blablabla and expecting the same in return. Prostitution is still an exchange only slightly deviated, because instead of pleasure or intimacy you're receiving money. Sex and prostitution= willing. Rape= unwilling. Now, realistically speaking many young girls or boys do get coerced or forced into prostitution, but thats different from what you're asking.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Absolutely not. There is no correlation between rape and prostitution in its literal sense. Sex is a sort of exchange. You're giving someone pleasure/intimacy/blablabla and expecting the same in return. Prostitution is still an exchange only slightly deviated, because instead of pleasure or intimacy you're receiving money. Sex and prostitution= willing. Rape= unwilling. Now, realistically speaking many young girls or boys do get coerced or forced into prostitution, but thats different from what you're asking.


Ahem. In this scenario, you are not typically a prostitute, though. You are being solicited for sex, not hired as a regular part of your job. Unless you are already a prostitute; that would be different. Most people have obvious issues with this, although some people wouldn't mind being propositioned for sex in exchange for money. So there's a fine line here between willing and unwilling, more so than there would be in the case of a prostitute looking for his/her own clients.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

devoid said:


> Ahem. In this scenario, you are not typically a prostitute, though. You are being solicited for sex, not hired as a regular part of your job. Unless you are already a prostitute; that would be different. Most people have obvious issues with this, although some people wouldn't mind being propositioned for sex in exchange for money. So there's a fine line here between willing and unwilling, more so than there would be in the case of a prostitute looking for his/her own clients.


I couldn't disagree with you more. People also feel regret or low self-worth after a shitty one night stand but does that make it rape? Most definitely not. As long as there are no dire circumstances involved you are going into this willingly and you are getting something in exchange. It is not rape.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more. People also feel regret or low self-worth after a shitty one night stand but does that make it rape? Most definitely not. As long as there are no dire circumstances involved you are going into this willingly and you are getting something in exchange. It is not rape.


Not everyone is so black and white in their choices. By definition, being coerced is legally akin to rape. If I said, "I will kill your mother if you don't have sex with me" is that consent? It would be similar for someone in a perplexing moral position, for instance someone whose mother currently has a chronic illness which they could save using the money. There's a big difference between choosing to have sex of your own accord in a one night stand, and choosing to have sex because you feel like you have to.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

devoid said:


> Not everyone is so black and white in their choices. By definition, being coerced is legally akin to rape. If I said, "I will kill your mother if you don't have sex with me" is that consent? It would be similar for someone in a perplexing moral position, for instance someone whose mother currently has a chronic illness which they could save using the money. There's a big difference between choosing to have sex of your own accord in a one night stand, and choosing to have sex because you feel like you have to.


Thats why I said as long as theres "no dire circumstances involved".


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Thats why I said as long as theres "no dire circumstances involved".


Fair enough. There are many circumstances in my life which require money that I don't have - like my own college tuition, and both of my younger brothers who may not be able to go to college. There's my grandmother's retirement, my aunt's huge hospital bills, and I personally have things I really want to do to help the world which require money. If I were offered a large sum of money I would feel pretty damn guilty for rejecting it. And I think that's the situation that most human beings are in, to be totally honest. If I had no bills to take care of and no family members to take care of, I would almost definitely say no to a proposition for sex. And if I said yes, I can't imagine being able to relax and not feel terrified.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

devoid said:


> Fair enough. There are many circumstances in my life which require money that I don't have - like my own college tuition, and both of my younger brothers who may not be able to go to college. There's my grandmother's retirement, my aunt's huge hospital bills, and I personally have things I really want to do to help the world which require money. If I were offered a large sum of money I would feel pretty damn guilty for rejecting it. And I think that's the situation that most human beings are in, to be totally honest. If I had no bills to take care of and no family members to take care of, I would almost definitely say no to a proposition for sex. And if I said yes, I can't imagine being able to relax and not feel terrified.


Well, first of all, thats you personally. This doesn't mean everyone would be terrified. Secondly, why would you feel guilty? You're not going to be helping anybody by causing yourself pain. Remember that your loved ones have as much difficulty seeing you struggle and in pain as you have for them. The only thing you can do is be there for each other. You're not required to destroy yourself to supposedly relieve others of their struggles, not realizing that you're replacing one of their difficulties for another because now they have to watch you struggle. You're falsely assuming that your brothers college tuitions or grandmothers retirement plans are worth more to them than your state of being.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Well, first of all, thats you personally. This doesn't mean everyone would be terrified. Secondly, why would you feel guilty? You're not going to be helping anybody by causing yourself pain. Remember that your loved ones have as much difficulty seeing you struggle and in pain as you have for them. The only thing you can do is be there for each other. You're not required to destroy yourself to supposedly relieve others of their struggles, not realizing that you're replacing one of their difficulties for another because now they have to watch you struggle. You're falsely assuming that your brothers college tuitions or grandmothers retirement plans are worth more to them than your state of being.


My loved ones have never paid attention to my struggle or pain, and I don't expect them to start. But that doesn't mean I don't feel a responsibility toward them. It wouldn't destroy me by a long shot to be raped again. I'm used to it by now. I know the value of my suffering and it's not as much as that.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

$1.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

devoid said:


> My loved ones have never paid attention to my struggle or pain, and I don't expect them to start. But that doesn't mean I don't feel a responsibility toward them. It wouldn't destroy me by a long shot to be raped again. I'm used to it by now. I know the value of my suffering and it's not as much as that.


Then they're not worth it. They don't deserve your responsibility, your affection, or your suffering. You need to give yourself more credit. All of us are surviving in our own ways, but the fact that you can do it with that much pain says a lot about the strength of your character. Even so, don't equate your value to how much suffering you can endure, you're not a punching bag. You're a human being. Don't waste your strength on people that don't deserve it and won't benefit from it.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Then they're not worth it. They don't deserve your responsibility, your affection, or your suffering. You need to give yourself more credit. All of us are surviving in our own ways, but the fact that you can do it with that much pain says a lot about the strength of your character. Even so, don't equate your value to how much suffering you can endure, you're not a punching bag. You're a human being. Don't waste your strength on people that don't deserve it and won't benefit from it.


I don't equate my value to my suffering at all. In fact, it has always been difficult for me to value myself because of how much people have devalued me. But I'm making a very large conscious effort to fix that. My family members are all Atheists, but I am a Christian now by choice. As Christ suffered for all humans, so will I. Whether or not they "deserve" it, I will help them when I can. I would do the same for any of my friends, if they asked me.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

devoid said:


> I don't equate my value to my suffering at all. In fact, it has always been difficult for me to value myself because of how much people have devalued me. But I'm making a very large conscious effort to fix that. My family members are all Atheists, but I am a Christian now by choice. As Christ suffered for all humans, so will I. Whether or not they "deserve" it, I will help them when I can. I would do the same for any of my friends, if they asked me.


I'm saying you have more to offer people than your suffering. Don't underestimate yourself.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I'm saying you have more to offer people than your suffering. Don't underestimate yourself.


That is why I am working hard to progress in life and become successful. That's why I own a business and work with start-ups, and am going back to school. You don't need to tell me what I'm capable of or what I'm worth. But at the moment, money is something I don't have to give and might not have for a good while.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

devoid said:


> That is why I am working hard to progress in life and become successful. That's why I own a business and work with start-ups, and am going back to school. You don't need to tell me what I'm capable of or what I'm worth. But at the moment, money is something I don't have to give and might not have for a good while.


If you don't want to converse with me than all you have to say is "I'm not comfortable talking about this. I want you to stop." Clear cut, plain, and simple. Theres no need to get snippy and rude. I'm not here to belittle you or make you out to be some poor pathetic martyr.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

I would shoot for 50 grand if they were a billionaire. If they haggled me, I'd settle for 4 thousand.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, my knee-jerk reaction is I would never do that for money, but then if I needed money desperately enough... I guess I could ask myself why I'm so attached to my body that having money for sex seems like a big deal (I mean, if I was detached it wouldn't be... I think), especially when I could potentially get _a lot_ for it. It's perhaps a bit silly when I think about it. Prostitution still doesn't seem very appealing to me (even for one night only), but then work in general is unpleasant (and customer service in general is like prostitution if you think of it in like... a symbolic way or whatever), so... lets see. I guess I would have to know how much they were willing to pay, though. Preferably more than $1000. =P


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Zero if they are good looking enough.

Am I bad at this game? Or is my sluttiness showing?


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

devoid said:


> They say that everyone has a price. What's yours?
> 
> There is a rapidly growing class in the USA of young billionaires. You heard me: billions, with a "b". So picture this scenario: An extremely wealthy person similar in age to you, of the same orientation, and with no STDs wants to pay you to have sex. Nothing weird or extreme (although you can speculate the different scenarios as well). You don't want to have sex with this person for whatever reason (maybe they're really hideous, a vehement racist, own a company that kills pandas, smell terrible, etc.) Theoretically, what would be the *least* that this person has to offer you in order to have sex with them?
> 
> Keep in mind that they could pay off your college loans, your mother's retirement, your new sports car... I think this should be interesting.


And every time you are inside that sports car you will be reminded of the person who was inside you? : D


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

Id do it if it meant that the economic system would instantaneously disintegrate afterwards, if that counts. Also, all weapons would spontaneously combust. International debt cancelled across the board, and actual laws to stop pollution that are internationally enforcable.

Maybe for all of that.


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

15 dollars extra if she wants me to cum on her face, like "augh im about to ... 15 DOLLARS QUICK QUICK!!!" "HOLD ON LET ME GET MY PURSE" "augh...thats with tax"


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

have an office and make them bring in their medical records to see they don't have stds, make them fill out a questionnaire do you prefer ribbed or regular? prefered positions (circle below) $20 extra for viagra or volume


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

devoid said:


> Do you find it easy to reject most people for sex? Because I often cave in and am guilty of giving sexual favors quite a few times when I didn't really want to.


I've never had any difficulty rejecting sex I didn't want. One guy I really didn't like and didn't take no for answer the first two times, I explained that I'd rather blow a goat. I didn't want him to have any further confusion about whether this was going to happen, because it wasn't. I've never caved into sex. Yes, I want this or no, I don't want this. It's pretty black and white for me.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> I think if the situation actually came up in reality and there were real dollars being waved, that all these "I wouldn't do it"'s would suddenly change.


Funny. Not haha funny, but odd funny...that you would think this way. Sometime what we say is more of a reflection about ourselves than it is about others.

Personally, I've turned down girls offering free sex - no strings attached sex. I did it because it would violate my own core values ... my self-respect. She'd be gone tomorrow, but I'd still have to face the man in the mirror everyday when I shave his mug. I like to be able to look him in the eye.

And that feeling? It's just not for sale.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

> “That same night, I wrote my first short story. It took me thirty minutes. It was a dark little tale about a man who found a magic cup and learned that if he wept into the cup, his tears turned into pearls. But even though he had always been poor, he was a happy man and rarely shed a tear. So he found ways to make himself sad so that his tears could make him rich. As the pearls piled up, so did his greed grow. The story ended with the man sitting on a mountain of pearls, knife in hand, weeping helplessly into the cup with his beloved wife's slain body in his arms.”
> ― Khaled Hosseini, The Kite Runner


...


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Honestly, as long as it was safe, probably just about 3,000 US Dollars, right now. Assuming I was extremely repulsed. If it was more "just not into it" as opposed to actively repulsed, probably... 1,000.

During more financially stable times, the price would be higher. Obviously.




edit- I actually went in with my mind and imagined this scenario with people who truly repulse me. I'm changing my answer to 5,000.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hmmmm I would certainly sell it if they were paying me in love <3
> 
> I would probably take a million dollars (No stds, completely confidential, and the person is not a psychokiller, right?)
> 
> ...


*takes out the checkbook*


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

niss said:


> Funny. Not haha funny, but odd funny...that you would think this way. Sometime what we say is more of a reflection about ourselves than it is about others.
> 
> Personally, I've turned down girls offering free sex - no strings attached sex. I did it because it would violate my own core values ... my self-respect. She'd be gone tomorrow, but I'd still have to face the man in the mirror everyday when I shave his mug. I like to be able to look him in the eye.
> 
> And that feeling? It's just not for sale.


Just a curious question: would you feel bad because you wouldn't really enjoy the casual sex due to the fact that you wouldn't know the girl before having sex with her? Or because you would enjoy it but then feel guilty afterwards because you think casual sex isn't right according to your inner values?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> Just a curious question: would you feel bad because you wouldn't really enjoy the casual sex due to the fact that you wouldn't know the girl before having sex with her? Or because you would enjoy it but then feel guilty afterwards because you think casual sex isn't right according to your inner values?


I don't think the enjoyment of it really plays a role. I would lose self-respect because I had violated my own values. Similar to lying to yourself, or making yourself a promise and failing to keep that promise. I believe that failure to keep your relationship with yourself in a trustworthy manner is a prelude to failure to treating the trust of others with respect.

IOW, before I can lie to you, I must first be able to lie to myself. Once I've let myself down, it becomes almost inconsequential to let others down.

To complete the thought (and probably ostracize myself from everyone on this board because of my values), I believe that relationships are governed by principles and that the further we deviate from these principles, the more grief we cause ourselves and others. One of these principles is that sex is reserved for one person in your life - the one person that you have committed to without reservation and who you will love for all of your days. This is because sex is such a powerful bonding mechanism between two people. Therefore, it should never be abused by consenting to having sex with anyone who is not your partner for life.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

niss said:


> I don't think the enjoyment of it really plays a role. I would lose self-respect because I had violated my own values. Similar to lying to yourself, or making yourself a promise and failing to keep that promise. I believe that failure to keep your relationship with yourself in a trustworthy manner is a prelude to failure to treating the trust of others with respect.
> 
> IOW, before I can lie to you, I must first be able to lie to myself. Once I've let myself down, it becomes almost inconsequential to let others down.
> 
> To complete the thought (and probably ostracize myself from everyone on this board because of my values), I believe that relationships are governed by principles and that the further we deviate from these principles, the more grief we cause ourselves and others. One of these principles is that sex is reserved for one person in your life - the one person that you have committed to without reservation and who you will love for all of your days. This is because sex is such a powerful bonding mechanism between two people. Therefore, it should never be abused by consenting to having sex with anyone who is not your partner for life.


I see, thank you for answering!

I understand what you mean, I feel this way about cheating. I could never ever do it. It's like you previously said, I wouldn't be able to look at myself in the mirror otherwise.

You shouldn't feel like your are ostracizing yourself, you have values and even if they differ from mine or those of the other posters there's nothing wrong with that, we are all different. In my opinion tolerance is what we should all practice, believe in what we want as long as we don't force our standards upon others.

Just in case you were interested in knowing where I stand: I can't do casual sex either, but it's not because I think it's wrong, it's just because I really don't enjoy it at all. Apparently it could have something to do with low Se (but that's just something I've read, it might not be true). I tried it once, the guy was one of the sweetest and most adorable person I had ever met, I had known him for about 2 weeks, I hadn't had sex for a year I wanted to see if it could help me remove some of the pressure and stress (I deal with very hard and demanding studies). And well, it turned out to be awful (only to me though). Found out that I needed deep affection and caring or Love in order to even want to have sex with someone.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

FePa said:


> *takes out the checkbook*



Well, I did say that my price would depend on a lot of factors and, I may be a bit pricey for you. I hope you can afford me.

Costs (minimum):
- Transportation costs (there and back)
- a bed to sleep on for the duration of my stay (your bed :wink
- food to eat for the duration of my stay (including some of your local cuisine, the cuisine of Dreamland :kitteh


And, if I am going to be there for more than a few days, I will also require:
- Having you show me places of interest near you (If I'm going to travel, I might as well explore ) with hand holding and kisses (and other forms of affection) included
- Cuddling and snuggling
- Naked snuggling
- Some healthy food for me to make myself (vegetables, fruits, dried fruits, grains, legumes, and nuts (I will be bringing a couple nuts, but they are for you :wink)
- Internet would be nice and some electricity to charge a mobile device
- Having at least some of our showers together




How does that all sound? Can you afford my steep price? 
'Cause, if you can, I'll be all yours :wink: <3


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

There is a parallel universe where I'm a girl and totally crazy over you Meepy.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

strayfire said:


> There is a parallel universe where I'm a girl and totally crazy over you Meepy.


Is there a parallel universe where I'm a pwetty girl? *w*


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Morfinyon said:


> Is there a parallel universe where I'm a pwetty girl? *w*


I'm sure there is! 

Knowing me, in this parallel world I would totally be bi .

*hint hint*


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

strayfire said:


> I'm sure there is!
> 
> Knowing me, in this parallel world I would totally be bi .
> 
> *hint hint*


owo but what does your sexuality have to do with me being a pwetty girl?
I could wear cute dresses *w*


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Well, I did say that my price would depend on a lot of factors and, I may be a bit pricey for you. I hope you can afford me.
> 
> Costs (minimum):
> - Transportation costs (there and back)
> ...


I have some negotiation too

- transportation only to get here, once mine, mine forever
- you'll have my bed, my couch, my kitchen floor, my bathroom, the hallway, stairs, behind trees in the park, construction buildings, inside the car, in the beach. .. ops, wait, you mean sleep-sleep ? Ok, I'll pop open the guest bed
- I'll cook for you anything you want (and you take care of the dishes) and all the food you can bring to bed 
- showers and baths included
- holding hands while brushing our teeth
- strolling around hand in hand
-going to the movies and sit together on the love seats we have here (for couples) and caress each other the whole movie. ..


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Morfinyon said:


> owo but what does your sexuality have to do with me being a pwetty girl?
> I could wear cute dresses *w*


Because I'd totally have a crush on you and Meepy.

We could all buy cute dresses and dance around singing together! 

Plus as a kawaii girl I'd be able to be a much more effective cuddleslut! ^.^

And having a bright pink avatar wouldn't be totally weird!

Though I doubt my answer of $0 would change, theoratically but knowing people would probably pay more for a kawaii INFP girl I might just set it much higher.



FePa said:


> I have some negotiation too
> 
> - transportation only to get here, once mine, mine forever
> - you'll have my bed, my couch, my kitchen floor, my bathroom, the hallway, stairs, behind trees in the park, construction buildings, inside the car, in the beach. .. ops, wait, you mean sleep-sleep ? Ok, I'll pop open the guest bed
> ...


Aweeeeeeeee

That is so cute and sweet it made my day!


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

strayfire said:


> Because I'd totally have a crush on you and Meepy.
> 
> We could all buy cute dresses and dance around singing together!
> 
> ...


Would I be a kawaii girl though? *w*
I..I could write poetry without people calling me gay!
*w*


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Morfinyon said:


> Would I be a kawaii girl though? *w*
> I..I could write poetry without people calling me gay!
> *w*


You would be! The most kawaii girl second only to Miss Meepers.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

strayfire said:


> There is a parallel universe where I'm a girl and totally crazy over you Meepy.


You can tell her the price, buy I may have already been bought :kitteh:





FePa said:


> I have some negotiation too
> 
> - transportation only to get here, once mine, mine forever
> - you'll have my bed, my couch, my kitchen floor, my bathroom, the hallway, stairs, behind trees in the park, construction buildings, inside the car, in the beach. .. ops, wait, you mean sleep-sleep ? Ok, I'll pop open the guest bed
> ...


Deal  

You have love seats in your theaters? Cool 


* *





Since you want me forever, I would prefer to, at least once a week, have a day where I have to do whatever you want, be completely submissive to you, and where I can't say no :blushed: ... I'm sure I can give you something for that to be included as well :blushed: <3 :*


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr. Meepers said:


> You can tell her the price, buy I may have already been bought :kitteh:


There's a 2 for 1 discount for parallel universe female INFP sex slaves.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

strayfire said:


> There's a 2 for 1 discount for parallel universe female INFP sex slaves.


owo


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

strayfire said:


> There's a 2 for 1 discount for parallel universe female INFP sex slaves.


Sorry, I am not in the market to buy and someone already bought all my *ass*ets :wink:


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Observation: when @strayfire @Morfinyon and @Mr. Meepers post in the same thread it gets derailed into a submissive slave auction.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

strayfire said:


> Observation: when @strayfire @Morfinyon and @Mr. Meepers post in the same thread it gets derailed into a submissive slave auction.


B..But I'm not a slave! I..I'm free-willed, strong individual and a cisgendered white male!
Y..Yes
:<


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Deal
> 
> You have love seats in your theaters? Cool
> 
> ...


Yeah, we do !
Isn't it nice ? 

Honey, when you'll be mine, believe me, you won't say no to anything

I like to be in control, even if it's to tell you to maul me bad and leave me knee weak


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

FePa said:


> Yeah, we do !
> Isn't it nice ?
> 
> Honey, when you'll be mine, believe me, you won't say no to anything
> ...


It sounds very nice 

*bites lip* I guess we have an agreement then. I'm yours forever :kitteh:

I think it is time for me to find a flight :wink:
Clearly, selling my body was a smart move :kitteh:


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd sell a handshake for a good amount to the right buyer.


----------



## asperger (Dec 22, 2014)

I am easy but not cheap. So it depends... but for free I guess.


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

My minimum price would be 7000€, but I'd probably try to get more out of it first


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Fuck man I dunno. $100 is like over a grand here. And if we assume that those amount to _relatively _the same that's nothing to sneeze at. I don't think I'd ever sleep with someone I genuinely found repulsive though and I wouldn't make a lifestyle out of it because you're only gonna dodge a bullet so many times before you wind up with some nasty STD. I'd totally be some rich dude's toyboy though. Expensive gifts, getting to hang out in a fancy house and possibly traveling the world all for some snu-snu and maybe occasional witty repartee? Okay and social engagements probably which seems much less fun but otherwise it sounds like a great deal.

Is it weird that I'd never pay someone else for sex but am totally open to the idea of other people paying _me_ for sex?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I may let you kiss my ass for a million $$ :laughing:......Personally I wouldn't sell or buy, however If I was to sell, I would take a man for everything he's worth, ha. Yep, I would be demanding of gifts, money, travel, everything my little heart desired. I'd use and abuse him, make him beg for everything he wanted. So listen up men, be happy I'm not in the industry, you could be my next victim, LOL.:laughing:


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I will never do it, unless its for science, then I will still probably never do it. xD.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

I guess my price would depend on who was buying.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm very selfish, and I wouldn't lend the only thing that belongs to me.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

I can't imagine myself doing this. Money is just means, having first sex with someone I love is an end.
And being faithful to her after that as well.


----------



## southernsunflower (Nov 28, 2014)

devoid said:


> They say that everyone has a price. What's yours?
> 
> There is a rapidly growing class in the USA of young billionaires. You heard me: billions, with a "b". So picture this scenario: An extremely wealthy person similar in age to you, of the same orientation, and with no STDs wants to pay you to have sex. Nothing weird or extreme (although you can speculate the different scenarios as well). You don't want to have sex with this person for whatever reason (maybe they're really hideous, a vehement racist, own a company that kills pandas, smell terrible, etc.) Theoretically, what would be the *least* that this person has to offer you in order to have sex with them?
> 
> Keep in mind that they could pay off your college loans, your mother's retirement, your new sports car... I think this should be interesting.


My view is skewed.

I live in a country where men between 20 to 90 flirt (and have relationships) with women between 18 to 25 (on average). There are others but that's very apparent. I always wonder what the women think. I'm financially safe. Even if I wasn't, I have a good enough support system not to need to freak out. But them? I know that's not what you asked, but I do wonder because, for all I know, they too have dreams as individuals, aspirations that are personal, things that aren't "me 'selling' myself to keep me and mine safe". In their case I'd say the possibility of keeping not just them (as individuals) but their close ones safe (close family, the ability to send them money...) As well as the appeal of "foreign"=safe. Why, I don't know. I've traveled enough to know it's not true. Unless you're truly down and out... Then anything is safe really. Seriously, recently saw a woman easily in her 20s with a man easily in his 80s... three or more kids... Thought "ewwwdammmn!" But okay. Her family was traveling with them. He gets a second (or something) youth. Weird. Really. There's a deal here (unspoken). It keeps freaking me out. But I keep reminding myself I'm not "there" so who am I to judge...

Me personally... he has to be able to build (with my support of course) some sort of intimacy. Where we both feel (emotionally/physically) safe. I know you're asking about someone who can (financially) solve your problems... And I've thought about it (in part because of the amount of times I've been told I should find a rich dude) and thought: "Sorry. It doesn't work for me." I know it may sound like bull but I mean it. I've had people who could solve (papers) issues... The heart wants what the heart wants. Or the groin wants what the groin wants. I like the Icarus imagery: either I'm willing to burn my wings (regardless) or not. For everything a guy brings (to the table) I can think of way too many things that would make it not "safe" for me. But I may be weird. I'd say no amount of money. Without, of course, being in that situation. (I always use the wartime parallel: there's a whole lot of things I wish I will do if the time will come... but goodness knows what I'll do if I feel my safety/well being is at stake... I'd like to think "moral"/ok for me things... but who effin' knows? You know?) Because if the vibe feels right (I feel safe, he wont get me ratted out, it feels good to me...), uptight as I am, I'd give it for free like it was Halloween and I was handing out candies to the "starving" children... So sad. Really. Like no shame.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Fredward said:


> Is it weird that I'd never pay someone else for sex but am totally open to the idea of other people paying _me_ for sex?


I don't think it is so weird. I feel pretty similar. Personally, if I want sex itself, then I will probably want a connection and it is kind of hard to have a connection when someone is paying for the activity directly (There is a direct price and it is a business .... plus I can be pretty cheap  I like paying with my time and exchanges of emotions). Plus, you don't know the life of someone who is selling themselves for sex. I mean is this really what they what to be doing (was it even a choice, or were they persuaded or even forced into that, such as with human trafficking). But when one is selling themselves, then it is more clear that everyone is there by choice (your choice may be that you want money, of course I am assuming that you or I or the seller is not desperate for money ... but they know their own position).

So, I don't think it is weird. 



MuChApArAdOx said:


> I may let you kiss my ass for a million $$ :laughing:......Personally I wouldn't sell or buy, however If I was to sell, I would take a man for everything he's worth, ha. Yep, I would be demanding of gifts, money, travel, everything my little heart desired. I'd use and abuse him, make him beg for everything he wanted. So listen up men, be happy I'm not in the industry, you could be my next victim, LOL.:laughing:


FYI: Some people would find having to beg for everything they wanted to be very sexy :wink: lol


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Fives roses, two rolls of mint-flavored Mentos, and a six-pack of Mr. Pibb. Don't think I'm some kind of cheap slut. I won't accept fruit-flavored Mentos.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> I don't think it is so weird. I feel pretty similar. Personally, if I want sex itself, then I will probably want a connection and it is kind of hard to have a connection when someone is paying for the activity directly (There is a direct price and it is a business .... plus I can be pretty cheap  I like paying with my time and exchanges of emotions). Plus, you don't know the life of someone who is selling themselves for sex. I mean is this really what they what to be doing (was it even a choice, or were they persuaded or even forced into that, such as with human trafficking). But when one is selling themselves, then it is more clear that everyone is there by choice (your choice may be that you want money, of course I am assuming that you or I or the seller is not desperate for money ... but they know their own position).
> 
> So, I don't think it is weird.
> 
> ...


Agree  Fantasy is a beautiful thing. I love talking to my love interest all day about everything, nothing, something. Not directly talking about sex, yet knowing his dick is throbbing for me on the other end. I'm whet and feeling the same horny attraction. The unspoken word of us both hanging up after a long day of amazing bonding, masturbating with the other in mind, so delicious. Taking it to the next level by actually sexting at some point will become Inedible, however this particular fantasy is right now is, oh so so, MMMMMMM.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I honestly do not know if I could do it. I might try. For around 6 figures and very hesitantly being open with them about how hesitant I was and how unlikely it was that they would enjoy it. 

But the actual act of sex is no big deal. I dont really have any shame issues. Mechanics are simple and follow-through easy enough. But the very idea of imbalanced sex, which I see as an almost sacred act, being traded for something as base and devoid of meaning as money, is repulsive. Hence the seemingly large amount. Id probably start off higher than that and then it could be bartered down to that. But it takes a lot of free lunches to make me overlook such a stain.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

asperger said:


> SilverFalcon - It is about you, not me  You create your code of honour and you need wide self evaluation to realize your "sins". I can't judge you. I may only show you my view.
> 
> There are situations when you choose from many wrongs and wrongs only. Elections for example. You can choose from two bad people or don't vote at all. Living in society means to compromise. If you don't, they would expel you. But there is nowhere to go.
> 
> Where are you from btw?


Just west of you. We were countrymen, decade and some ago, looking at your profile. :wink:

I vote for party that has low chance to get into parliament yet and in latest presidential election I didn't vote. I just petitioned for candidate who did not pass the quota and then refused to vote "lesser" evil. 

When I look back on my choices, I made some mistakes by ignorance. But each time it was clear moral choice for me, I stood by my core values. I guess I always had somewhere to go. I don't need much.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

$1

....and I would have to give it back afterward


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Stupid thread


----------



## asperger (Dec 22, 2014)

SilverFalcon said:


> Just west of you. We were countrymen, decade and some ago, looking at your profile. :wink:
> 
> I vote for party that has low chance to get into parliament yet and in latest presidential election I didn't vote. I just petitioned for candidate who did not pass the quota and then refused to vote "lesser" evil.
> 
> When I look back on my choices, I made some mistakes by ignorance. But each time it was clear moral choice for me, I stood by my core values. I guess I always had somewhere to go. I don't need much.


A čo sa za to hanbíš?! Nie že by sa bolo čím chváliť... ale aj tak 

Yeah man, I can relate to you. But... how would you cope with fact there is so much evil around and you live somewhere doing nothing about it? Are you able to live for yourself only?


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

asperger said:


> A čo sa za to hanbíš?! Nie že by sa bolo čím chváliť... ale aj tak


Nehambím sa za nič. Ale nedávám si do profilů informace, které považuji za irelevantní. 
Když mám čím reprezentovat tak se ke své zemi klidně přihlásím.

BTW kudos for Richard Sulík for not selling himself on ESM (Euroval).



asperger said:


> Yeah man, I can relate to you. But... how would you cope with fact there is so much evil around and you live somewhere doing nothing about it? Are you able to live for yourself only?


For myself and family first. Also for my friends. And then for others, but I am not going to sacrifice myself for doing a little to no good for outer world. I am not altruist in Comtian or Randian sense. I help little by little where it make sense. It wouldn't help if I tried to make better world with a stick (almost alone). And without the stick, how do you protect what you achieve in it? So I try to fight with ideas.
I wish I had the power to dispel fallacies in people's minds that they are defending so viciously. It would make world a better place.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I would never sell myself to someone.

Money is the cheapest thing to sell yourself for,
And although I don't judge people who do it,
I respect myself too much for that.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Am I still IN my body??? .. No. No way. I have my evil family to mooch off of. the fuck if I'm gonna be a disaster in my head!! No way.


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

about 8 beers and 4 shots of tequila. 
oh wait this was last week at the bar. same outcome

to answer the op? hmm i dunno. i think 500 would allow me to get it up if she's fugly


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

EternalFrost said:


> The least? A quarter million. And an explanation as to why they think having sex with me is worth that absurd amount.


Explanation: 'Cause you are just that awesome. Duh :wink:



ningsta kitty said:


> Am I still IN my body??? .. No. No way. I have my evil family to mooch off of. the fuck if I'm gonna be a disaster in my head!! No way.


No. You are selling your, so you would not still be in your body ... Unless you were willing to pay rent or you were a squatter. But, technically you would still not be in your own body even then, you would be in a body previously owned by you. Anyway, I hear it is a buyers market, so I think keeping your body is your best bet. I am pretty sure you are only going to be worth more over time.



I suppose my price now would be transportation to meet a certain ISFJ and any food I want along the way (Expect out of the way side trips (like really out of the way) and expect to by so much food, you go broke)


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

As Mrs Cooper said in the Big Bang Theory....."You could have me for a car ride and a bottle of strawberry wine!"


----------



## MajTom (Jun 18, 2013)

As long as they're hygienic and disease free, it probably wouldn't cost much. Maybe $500? Lower if they're fairly good looking (potentially much lower). Granted, I'd probably try to bargain for as much as possible of course.

Oddly enough though, while I'm not opposed to the idea of being paid for sex, I couldn't ever see myself paying.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I remember I responded "at least 1k" or something last time, and that was if I was _desperate_, but then I realize that if I was starving and stuff, a free meal might be enough to make me consider. >_>


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Kink said:


> Well, I remember I responded "at least 1k" or something last time, and that was if I was _desperate_, but then I realize that if I was starving and stuff, a free meal might be enough to make me consider. >_>


Mm, clever answer. Circumstance is always the answer to such questions, really. I think out of all the ones I've heard on this thread, yours sounded the most logical.

Although, women who are desperate/starving aren't exactly common. To illustrate:


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

devoid said:


> Mm, clever answer. Circumstance is always the answer to such questions, really. I think out of all the ones I've heard on this thread, yours sounded the most logical.
> 
> Although, women who are desperate/starving aren't exactly common. To illustrate:


HAHAHA! Terribly.... funny. But very accurate.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

There isn't enough money in the world

And if the client is hot I'd do it for free


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

changos said:


> Same orientation? problem: I wouldn't go same sex.



Same orientation means both share the same... orientation.................... not the same sex. if you're hetero, then you'd be with another hetero, if you're gay then with someone gay. (which implies they would be of the sex you prefer)


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

The Proof said:


> There isn't enough money in the world
> 
> And if the client is hot I'd do it for free


Yes, but why would you let the client know that?


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Same orientation means both share the same... orientation.................... not the same sex. if you're hetero, then you'd be with another hetero, if you're gay then with someone gay. (which implies they would be of the sex you prefer)


Thanks for making that clear, most times I would have no problem, hetero... shit it's not that I have diff opinion with myself, it's just that I have done big and I mean BIG favors for free so, perhaps I could do it for free.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

If I keep being a Christian, then no amount would be enough.

If I decide some day that I'm ok with casual sex, then maybe $50,000? if the person is famous, it would have to be more like 10 million, because then everyone would know about it.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I feel like a massive slut now, lol


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> I feel like a massive slut now, lol


I should point out to you that 3 people in this thread said $100, and one of them was a woman. That's actually $200-500 below the average rate for a prostitute. So really, be thankful you're not that slutty or that bad at finance.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Exactly one can of root beer.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Halcyon said:


> Exactly one can of root beer.


Not even a rootbeer float?


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

devoid said:


> Not even a rootbeer float?


Nah, they'd have to be like Shrek hideous for me to demand that much. I love root beer floats more than life itself. :tongue:


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Damn it, now I want a root beer float like super badly.... Not cool man, not cool.... :crying:


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

devoid said:


> I should point out to you that 3 people in this thread said $100, and one of them was a woman. That's actually $200-500 below the average rate for a prostitute. So really, be thankful you're not that slutty or that bad at finance.


My friend was sleeping with people for $20. I think she just really liked sex and probably would have done it for free. She's stopped doing that now though (hopefully forever).


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> My friend was sleeping with people for $20. I think she just really liked sex and probably would have done it for free. She's stopped doing that now though (hopefully forever).


That's really stupid. Why would you degrade yourself as a prostitute and not even reap the benefits? I work as a stripper and I get $20 for a 4-minute lap dance. I don't understand people.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

devoid said:


> That's really stupid. Why would you degrade yourself as a prostitute and not even reap the benefits? I work as a stripper and I get $20 for a 4-minute lap dance. I don't understand people.


She has Bipolar (like me), which I think makes people quite promiscuous and obsessed with sex(obviously not all people). Like, I think she wants it all the time. I think she would have taken whatever she was offered, she was given like $200 one night, and suddenly had all of this extra money, and I wondered where she got it from.

I don't think she was quite right in the head, so I wouldn't judge her too harshly. People with mental illnesses do things healthy people wouldn't usually dream of.

I wouldn't sell myself for $20, because I think I am worth much more than that. I think everyone is. The funny thing is, she's much prettier than I am, but I am a lot harder to get into bed.

She didn't really have any standards, some of the guys she slept with were SO disgusting.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

@devoid I've always wondered, is your profile picture you?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> She has Bipolar (like me), which I think makes people quite promiscuous and obsessed with sex(obviously not all people). Like, I think she wants it all the time. I think she would have taken whatever she was offered, she was given like $200 one night, and suddenly had all of this extra money, and I wondered where she got it from.
> 
> I don't think she was quite right in the head, so I wouldn't judge her too harshly. People with mental illnesses do things healthy people wouldn't usually dream of.
> 
> ...


I've been told by several doctors I might have Bipolar, and I have a history of sex addiction. But I also have standards. If I'm gonna have a one night stand it's going to be with a guy who's hot/interesting and potentially good in bed, not some random ugly dude looking for a prostitute. What's the point in being a slutty sex addict if I go with random guys who probably can't even get me to orgasm?

And to answer your question, yes my profile is me making a crazy face. My avatar is Summer Glau playing River Tam in Serenity, just to be clear (I've had people ask if my avatar was me, which always gets an eye roll).


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

devoid said:


> I've been told by several doctors I might have Bipolar, and I have a history of sex addiction. But I also have standards. If I'm gonna have a one night stand it's going to be with a guy who's hot/interesting and potentially good in bed, not some random ugly dude looking for a prostitute. What's the point in being a slutty sex addict if I go with random guys who probably can't even get me to orgasm?


I'm not sure what she thinks of the guys. Other people find them disgusting though.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> I'm not sure what she thinks of the guys. Other people find them disgusting though.


Well, to be fair I've slept with some guys who were pretty hideous, but most of them were good in bed and they were all extremely intelligent. And none of them hook up with prostitutes, which counts for something in my book. :/


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

I would require half his wealth. The killing pandas company really got to me :/ Not that I am greedy but I do think I can do a lot of good things with those money. 

What will go for me or my family is: 
1) Funds for my parents retirement (since they are not that materialistic I think I can cover them easily) 
2) Get off the grid cabin somewhere in the tropics. Nothing fancy. 
3) Pay my tuition fees (since I live in Europe that would not be as costly as it would be in USA) 
4) Get a small apartment somewhere. 

Rest goes to funding research and supporting different initiatives.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

changos said:


> *Forgot:* being a main it's not just easy to have an erection in those cases (ugly, hideous, etc)
> I don't know how the magic pills work, do you need arousal or it just works?


You guys can't just fantasise? Why not just take a Viagra and just let her have her fun whilst on top? Lol 
Just kidding...


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

To answer the question. The guy would be somewhat unattractive a little under average, somewhat piggish and gross in personality. Just to make it even more interesting he's one of those gross perverted guys.. >.> 
I'd want him to pay my college fees annnnd a maybe another $75,000 on top of that :tongue:
One night, no blow jobs and he's gotta wine and dine me. XD with the added bonus though that I'll fake it if need be
I know, I know I am _soooo_ generous :laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't want to sell my body, I have to use it myself =/

I could sell a testicle or something, but not the entire body, come on!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

A cheeseburger


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> A cheeseburger


Gosh, have you no self respect?

It'd have to be at least a double cheeseburger for me.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Halcyon said:


> Gosh, have you no self respect?
> 
> It'd have to be at least a double cheeseburger for me.


Or apparently one drink.


----------



## angelcarnivore (Apr 15, 2015)

devoid said:


> That's actually not an unusual price for a high-class hooker. A little high-balling. I dig it.


I like sex. But time, man, time is precious. A nice high price for a short increment of time theoretically means clientele that doesn't want to haggle and waste time being unpleasant. 

You could probably get away with it, depending on the emotional content you bring and the quality of your patrons.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

angelcarnivore said:


> I like sex. But time, man, time is precious. A nice high price for a short increment of time theoretically means clientele that doesn't want to haggle and waste time being unpleasant.
> 
> You could probably get away with it, depending on the emotional content you bring and the quality of your patrons.


Go for it. I've actually considered doing this recently lol. But only very selectively, with men I find attractive in some way and feel safe with and such (which kind of goes against the original question).


----------



## angelcarnivore (Apr 15, 2015)

devoid said:


> Go for it. I've actually considered doing this recently lol. But only very selectively, with men I find attractive in some way and feel safe with and such (which kind of goes against the original question).


I've considered it- at least perhaps some modeling; when I've made my body what *I'd* like to see represented. (Workin' on it.) I think, really, like any good gig, about creating and maintaining high quality relationships with people who are aligned to you. The persons I love now, I wouldn't charge- I've spent time and money on making the time to be with them on their terms. It's a little tricky imagining a practical application of sex work, for me.

If you are clear in who you want to pay you, and for how much, I'm sure you can find the situations that suit you best.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

$49.99 plus tax.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

angelcarnivore said:


> I've considered it- at least perhaps some modeling; when I've made my body what *I'd* like to see represented. (Workin' on it.) I think, really, like any good gig, about creating and maintaining high quality relationships with people who are aligned to you. The persons I love now, I wouldn't charge- I've spent time and money on making the time to be with them on their terms. It's a little tricky imagining a practical application of sex work, for me.
> 
> If you are clear in who you want to pay you, and for how much, I'm sure you can find the situations that suit you best.


Do not waste your time attempting to get into modeling. It's extremely hard to make any money in the industry, unless you're a fetish model but even that won't really pay the bills. It's just an all-around awful industry.

I'm currently working as a stripper, and I've found that a lot of men are actually okay with dating a sex worker. Some are even okay with the idea of dating a prostitute. It seems strange to me, but men can be more open minded than I often realise.


----------



## angelcarnivore (Apr 15, 2015)

devoid said:


> Do not waste your time attempting to get into modeling. It's extremely hard to make any money in the industry, unless you're a fetish model but even that won't really pay the bills. It's just an all-around awful industry.
> 
> I'm currently working as a stripper, and I've found that a lot of men are actually okay with dating a sex worker. Some are even okay with the idea of dating a prostitute. It seems strange to me, but men can be more open minded than I often realise.



Good points. I was thinking more along the lines of self-produced website; there seems to be some success with niche markets, but again, it depends on many factors. Mostly, it's a whim I come back to now and again. 

Yes, generally, individuals are much more open-minded than generalizations lead us to believe. Good for you, do what works for you.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

@devoid

Was reading a reddit thread about some experiences sex workers had with their clients and perhaps you'd find it interesting as much as I did: https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/34ple6/current_or_former_sex_workers_what_is_your/


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Lindsay Weir said:


> @devoid
> 
> Was reading a reddit thread about some experiences sex workers had with their clients and perhaps you'd find it interesting as much as I did: https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/34ple6/current_or_former_sex_workers_what_is_your/


I frequent another forum specifically for sex workers, and the women there have been extremely helpful and informative about the work. I also have a male friend who works as an escort, and I've asked him a lot of questions as well. Hearing stories from former and current escorts, it's clear to me that it's a much kinder and safer industry than the media would lead us to believe.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

devoid said:


> I frequent another forum specifically for sex workers, and the women there have been extremely helpful and informative about the work. I also have a male friend who works as an escort, and I've asked him a lot of questions as well. Hearing stories from former and current escorts, it's clear to me that it's a much kinder and safer industry than the media would lead us to believe.


I will admit I had a rather skewed view of that industry, but reading those stories sure does make me respect the kind of work you all do. It really sounds like a form of therapy. 
Awesome to hear you have good support systems too ^^


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm asexual and Catholic. I'm in college, learning how to make my own decent living in this world. I'm not going to sell my body for money. 

Now, if it was for someone's life... Then I would consider it, and hope I would have the courage to go through with something like that for the life of another person. 

But I assume of course that's not what you mean and what's included in this question. 

Part of it is me being a 19 year old and not understanding the value of money, but I can't see myself agreeing to have sex with someone premaritally for any monetary sum.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Lindsay Weir said:


> I will admit I had a rather skewed view of that industry, but reading those stories sure does make me respect the kind of work you all do. It really sounds like a form of therapy.
> Awesome to hear you have good support systems too ^^


I suspect that prostitution is actually easier than stripping at times. It makes more money for sure. But also they tend to be more selective with customers and have regulars who treat them well and form an emotional bond. With stripping, we have to put up with so many nasty and downright rapey customers who constantly try to push our boundaries and sneak things in (like the ones who manage to pin me down and slobber on my face after I tell them I don't kiss on the mouth).

Stripping is a job that can either make you or break you. I made all the mistakes in my first week: I came in trembling without much confidence, I didn't establish my boundaries, I got drunk, and I let customers have a sense of power over me. It was completely traumatic, and after two shifts I ran off and swore I'd never strip again. A month and a half later, when I needed the money, I did come back. But first I talked to these women online and got some advice. When I came back, I was more confident and didn't take any bullshit. I learned how to control 95% of customers with just my eyes. I realised that I can reject people who seem sketchy and still make good money from those who don't. I learned how to establish my boundaries firmly and really value my body.

Ever since then, my job has gotten easier and easier to the point where I honestly love it. It is therapeutic in a way, since it's teaching me the extent of my true power as a woman. There is no feeling in the world like bringing some of the most rich and powerful men to their knees, literally. Today I made one of the former heads of a massive financial institution (basically a billionaire who used to control the global market) pay me several hundred dollars to eat me out. In case you're wondering, yes it's technically illegal in a strip club but we get away with a lot of shit. xD There are multiple CEOs fighting over the right to take me on vacation, and the one I caved for is going to fly me out to Key West. And I've now had half a dozen men pay me just to give me a back massage. This lifestyle is addictive.


----------



## 37wallflower73 (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't think I have a price. There is always a way without selling yourself.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

devoid said:


> I suspect that prostitution is actually easier than stripping at times. It makes more money for sure. But also they tend to be more selective with customers and have regulars who treat them well and form an emotional bond. With stripping, we have to put up with so many nasty and downright rapey customers who constantly try to push our boundaries and sneak things in (like the ones who manage to pin me down and slobber on my face after I tell them I don't kiss on the mouth).
> 
> Stripping is a job that can either make you or break you. I made all the mistakes in my first week: I came in trembling without much confidence, I didn't establish my boundaries, I got drunk, and I let customers have a sense of power over me. It was completely traumatic, and after two shifts I ran off and swore I'd never strip again. A month and a half later, when I needed the money, I did come back. But first I talked to these women online and got some advice. When I came back, I was more confident and didn't take any bullshit. I learned how to control 95% of customers with just my eyes. I realised that I can reject people who seem sketchy and still make good money from those who don't. I learned how to establish my boundaries firmly and really value my body.
> 
> Ever since then, my job has gotten easier and easier to the point where I honestly love it. It is therapeutic in a way, since it's teaching me the extent of my true power as a woman. There is no feeling in the world like bringing some of the most rich and powerful men to their knees, literally. Today I made one of the former heads of a massive financial institution (basically a billionaire who used to control the global market) pay me several hundred dollars to eat me out. In case you're wondering, yes it's technically illegal in a strip club but we get away with a lot of shit. xD There are multiple CEOs fighting over the right to take me on vacation, and the one I caved for is going to fly me out to Key West. And I've now had half a dozen men pay me just to give me a back massage. This lifestyle is addictive.


Holy shit that is so interesting! It seems the industry has extremes lol either you're praised like a goddess getting payed to get eaten out, and taken on luxurious vacations and on the other hand handled like an object and quite literally spat on like you're not even human. 

It's interesting you don't often hear the stories from the performers themselves and like you said the media makes it sound awful not therapeutic. 

well except that one song where the guys gf is a stripper "I don't mind" or whatever haha XD


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Holy shit that is so interesting! It seems the industry has extremes lol either you're praised like a goddess getting payed to get eaten out, and taken on luxurious vacations and on the other hand handled like an object and quite literally spat on like you're not even human.
> 
> It's interesting you don't often hear the stories from the performers themselves and like you said the media makes it sound awful not therapeutic.
> 
> well except that one song where the guys gf is a stripper "I don't mind" or whatever haha XD


Haha OMG they keep playing that song in our club! It's so annoying. xD

The sex industry as a whole is just so extremely mixed. You never know quite what you're going to get out of it. I just watched a fascinating documentary called American Courtesans, which is basically just six professional prostitutes talking about their history and their work. Some of them are just like night and day. The woman who made the documentary had decades of experiencing rape, physical assault, abusive pimps, etc. since she was 14. But one of the other women interviewed used to work on Wall Street and just decided to start escorting when she lost her job for the money. That one never had any issues with customers and seemed very happy with her career choice. Totally opposite experience.

I think the problem with the portrayal of the sex industry in the media is that they incite a lot of fear. I wouldn't say they're completely wrong, because there are a lot of bad things that happen in this industry for sure and they should be addressed. The problem is that, by making people fear and hate sex work in general, and by making sex workers come off as all bad or screwed up people, they make people try to shove it under the rug rather than fixing the problems. There will always be a demand and a need for sex, for companionship and intimacy. I don't think men are ever going to stop trying to pay for tits in their face. The most we can do to help both the workers and the community is to have better regulation and transparency.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

devoid said:


> Haha OMG they keep playing that song in our club! It's so annoying. xD
> 
> The sex industry as a whole is just so extremely mixed. You never know quite what you're going to get out of it. I just watched a fascinating documentary called American Courtesans, which is basically just six professional prostitutes talking about their history and their work. Some of them are just like night and day. The woman who made the documentary had decades of experiencing rape, physical assault, abusive pimps, etc. since she was 14. But one of the other women interviewed used to work on Wall Street and just decided to start escorting when she lost her job for the money. That one never had any issues with customers and seemed very happy with her career choice. Totally opposite experience.
> 
> I think the problem with the portrayal of the sex industry in the media is that they incite a lot of fear. I wouldn't say they're completely wrong, because there are a lot of bad things that happen in this industry for sure and they should be addressed. The problem is that, by making people fear and hate sex work in general, and by making sex workers come off as all bad or screwed up people, they make people try to shove it under the rug rather than fixing the problems. There will always be a demand and a need for sex, for companionship and intimacy. I don't think men are ever going to stop trying to pay for tits in their face. The most we can do to help both the workers and the community is to have better regulation and transparency.


That was so well put! there's also the whole issue of sex tourism in third world countries you should look into, It is pretty awful yet at the same time it helps those women as well lol the entire industry is a conflicting issue imo lol


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Like... I'd do it, probably, but for a LOT of money. Self-respect doesn't even come into it for me. Sex is sex. Like, I can definitely be all 'emotional' and 'intimate' with sex, but I also have a decently easy time detaching myself. Doggy style, you wouldn't even have to see them. And how long do most guys last, anyway? One night of my life, for easy-living for the rest of my life. Even my husband would be cool with it, pretty sure. I have a LOT of self-respect. Hell, so do plenty of people who whore for a living. 

But like, a million dollars? Why not? I doubt it'd be especially pleasant, but as long as I was 100% agreeable, it wouldn't be rape or anything and so it wouldn't scar me, I don't think? Am I crazy?


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

devoid said:


> They say that everyone has a price. What's yours?












My Integrity has no price tag. You'd have to hand me the world before I let you take it away from me.

That's only if I'm the one being penetrated since that's my largest no-go. If I was the one that had to penetrate.. Well.. I'd say 200k for half an hour including all the foreplay/actions leading up to the act of sex.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

narfae said:


> I doubt it'd be especially pleasant, but as long as I was 100% agreeable, it wouldn't be rape or anything and so it wouldn't scar me, I don't think? Am I crazy?


No, you aren't crazy. I have a couple friends who are prostitutes and they're perfectly nice, normal, psychologically healthy young people. If you met them you'd assume they're a typical middle class young couple (yes, they're married). Of course, most prostitutes get to screen their own clients, so they would only pick people they like in the first place.

I actually considered doing it with one of my customers from the strip club, who I got along well with and had some natural chemistry. I never thought I'd be a hooker (and I still haven't gone there yet) but I realised that with the right person it could actually be perfectly fine. Like having a friend with benefits, but it's a rich guy who's also paying you. It's amazing how many customers at the club offer to pay me money just to eat me out.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

a tic-tac


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> a tic-tac


brb, buying a box of tic-tac's.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

devoid said:


> *Like having a friend with benefits, but it's a rich guy who's also paying you.*


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol @ItsSunnyOutHere don't you wish you were a woman right now!


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

devoid said:


> Lol @ItsSunnyOutHere don't you wish you were a woman right now!


*sweat*


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I had answered a billion (Oh, past self) but the minimum I'd do is 400,000 (it's pretty high, but I'm fairly young and underage in some places and a virgin so I imagine some men are willing to go for that. There was this girl on the Tyra Banks show who was bidding her virginity at 1m and got some bidders). And I don't want to be entirely sober while it's happening either. That would be enough to give to my mom (I'd give her like half). I'd use the other half to move, go to grad school, get an apartment, find a job.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> I had answered a billion (Oh, past self) but the minimum I'd do is 400,000 (it's pretty high, but I'm fairly young and underage in some places and a virgin so I imagine some men are willing to go for that. There was this girl on the Tyra Banks show who was bidding her virginity at 1m and got some bidders). And I don't want to be entirely sober while it's happening either. That would be enough to give to my mom (I'd give her like half). I'd use the other half to move, go to grad school, get an apartment, find a job.


I definitely thought your same thought process of paying off college and stuff, however Is probably do it for less like maybe 50,000 (depending how desperate i was maybe even less tbh XD) I mean whats one night you know? Idk maybe im a greedy fuck XD


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

If I didn't want to have sex with him (for whatever reason...) then... the *very* least... 1 mil per hour. He's a billionaire, so I'm sure that'd be chunk change to him. I'd basically be an employee, so then it had better be worth my time. I just hope he's good.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Nothing they say would make me accept. If they simply asked me to name my price then I'd say something ridiculous like a child's number. 

"How much?"

"5 Kagillion dollars and a piece of bubblegum."

I've had a random person fill me instantly with raw, unbridled, animalistic lust that had me calculating the side street he was heading for was usually clear of traffic and there were a few places we could hide so I could do anything and everything he wanted me to. My instinctual urges raged against my control and he looked at me as if he knew exactly what he was doing then smiled at me like a shark. If I believed that the devil came to tempt insignificant people like me then this would have to be him. I withstood that so anyone offering me a king's ransom wouldn't make me forget that my body is a temple.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

:happy:


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

bold of this thread to assume i wouldnt do it for free


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

jeez. now that i'm thinking about it. enough to pay off my credit cards and a little extra for some fun stuff. i'd say 1700 bucks to let some random dude do it with me once. haha. better make it 3400 so i can pay off my college debt too so i could go back to school. sure, anyone offering. payment first cash only and a bodyguard present.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

The world can blow up & I ain't saving it by fucking the button pusher.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

nope


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

In 2015 I answered 1 mil per hour, but now that I’m older, wiser, working three jobs and paying for all my own shit, I’d do it for $100,000 no regrets. I’m single, it’s one night and doesn’t mean anything other than I can pay off my debts and send my mom on a vacation.


----------



## AdaptingMotif (Apr 30, 2019)

Devoid is my broker... ty Devoid for starting this thread for me... as you all are now aware of the true intent of this thread ... all I need is your bank information (to wire you the money you have posted as your answers) and a safe place to meet for the night... hopefully close enough to the airport so I don't have to travel toooo far from my jet.

<.< .... >.> 

is this joke going to far? DOOOON"T BAAAAANN ME... I WAS KIDDING

now if we're being serious I AM horny and will do any of you for free loool


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

AdaptingMotif said:


> is this joke going to far? DOOOON"T BAAAAANN ME... I WAS KIDDING


Dear, you must never, never, _never_ ask permission or apologize for your humor, or the joke is lost. 



> now if we're being serious I AM horny and will do any of you for free loool


Tsk tsk. You're too holy to be horny.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

All I need right now is $450 that isn't my husband's hard-earned money. I think selling my body would be _way_ easier than going to work for my mom cleaning her house.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Man, I thought _I_ was a narcissist. Got some people with some HIGH self esteem on this thread. :laughing:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Umm...assuming the person is hideous and disgusting, it would have to be enough cash to get me through my entire life while living comfortably. XD

If they were hot, which is obviously more unlikely, then probably like $10,000. Because why not get as much cash as I can regardless out of the situation?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Wouldn't be a big deal for me, I'd probably do it so I could say "One time a rich man gave me X thousand bucks to have sex with him"


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Not for sale at any price. Besides, it wouldn't fetch much.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

So, this undesirable person could easily change my life and all I'd have to do is just conceal my disgust and give them sex for a night or something? 


*sigh* I wish life were that simple. I wouldn't be proud of it by any means. I hate being in a position where I'd feel a need to actually accept such a thing, but given my circumstances I would take a night of that over a far worse alternative.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd love to say I wouldn't, and I'm sorry @Pifanjr but I'm totally fucking some gargoyle if it means I get to own (legitimately own and visit whenever I want) The Large Hadron Collider. You've been warned in advance.

So if who ever is in charge of CERN happens to be reading this hey sir/maam hey


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'd love to say I wouldn't, and I'm sorry @Pifanjr but I'm totally fucking some gargoyle if it means I get to own (legitimately own and visit whenever I want) The Large Hadron Collider. You've been warned in advance.


Thank you for the advanced warning. I will make sure to destroy it as soon as possible.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Pifanjr said:


> Thank you for the advanced warning. I will make sure to destroy it as soon as possible.


I think the FBI is now surrounding our house...


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I think the FBI is now surrounding our house...


They'll have to fly across the ocean first.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Pifanjr said:


> They'll have to fly across the ocean first.


*Laughs in like America isn't monitoring everything, everywhere...*


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

devoid said:


> They say that everyone has a price. What's yours?
> 
> There is a rapidly growing class in the USA of young billionaires. You heard me: billions, with a "b". So picture this scenario: An extremely wealthy person similar in age to you, of the same orientation, and with no STDs wants to pay you to have sex. Nothing weird or extreme (although you can speculate the different scenarios as well). You don't want to have sex with this person for whatever reason (maybe they're really hideous, a vehement racist, own a company that kills pandas, smell terrible, etc.) Theoretically, what would be the *least* that this person has to offer you in order to have sex with them?
> 
> Keep in mind that they could pay off your college loans, your mother's retirement, your new sports car... I think this should be interesting.


This is an undefined situation. Why don't I want to have sex with them? How badly? If I'm going to have sex with them then the balance says I would want to. Hideous? Now much? Can I close my eyes? Racist? What does that have to do with sex? Smells terrible? How badly? If it's going to asphyxiate me I'd rather not be dead, but that's not what you meant.

Hmm. I'll tell you what. Forget money. Pay me with the solution to the Riemann_hypothesis and I'll have sex with you. Is it okay this is not publicized? It might taint the solution. BTW if this billionaire doesn't have that solution, I'll take the solution to the twin prime conjecture as a consolation prize.

BTW2 if I can have sex with you without encountering re:CAPTCHA, I'll have sex with you twice. Maybe there are some other deals we can come up with.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> *Laughs in like America isn't monitoring everything, everywhere...*


Not their own citizens. The UK does that for them.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I wouldn't sell it for any price, not that I value it but it does lack monetary value.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Not on the market. I'm not even very interested in sex with people I actually like, so someone I don't want to do it with is not happening for any price. Even if I really wanted the money, I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Depends on the buyer.


If you're bitch ass ugly: I'm not for sale.
If you're fucking gorgeous fucker: I'm for free.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

DudeGuy said:


> :happy:


Does this mean I'd sell my body for a smile? :dry: Well done, past DudeGuy, well done.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll never do that at any price. Self-respect is priceless. 

Moreover, I'd like to remain pure for my future husband. ^^


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

DudeGuy said:


> Does this mean I'd sell my body for a smile? :dry: Well done, past DudeGuy, well done.


I suppose, if it was the right buyer.


----------



## Carla Rose (Feb 28, 2013)

Schizoid said:


> I'll never do that at any price. Self-respect is priceless.
> 
> Moreover, I'd like to remain pure for my future husband. ^^


Good luck, Schizy. Your future husband will have found a jewel.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

I wouldn't ever sell it, I'm simply too priceless.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Why would i sell mine when i can steal others' bodies? 
Plenty of methods to do that.


----------

